# integrer mac ox sur serveur windows 2003



## vario39 (22 Novembre 2005)

coucou

comment fait-on pour integrer mac os 10 dans un environement active directory sous 
windows 2003 serveur ??????

quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ???????


----------



## Lastrada (22 Novembre 2005)

Salut.

Donne plus d'informations... si tu veux des réponses précises.

Tu es sous OS X Tiger ou Panther ? 

* Si c'est Tiger, avec la dernière version 10.4.3 ça doit passer tout seul : tu cliques sur le fond de l'écran (pour activer le finder) puis pomme K (ou menu Finder Aller / Reseau) et là tu tapes smb://NOM-ou-IP-du-serveur-2003. A partir de là on te propose les noms des dossier partagés et tu dois fournir un nom de compte et un mot de passe connu sur le domaine Windows. 

nb : Tu peux accéder via le protocole Samba (smb) également aux partages cachés s'ils n'ont pas été enlevés sur le serveur Windows: ex : smb://192.168.0.1/C$ ou  smb://NOMRESEAUDUSERVEUR/C$
Je le fais tous les jours au boulot ça doit marcher.

* Si tu es sous Panther, tu peux avoir recours à un soft que tu peux essayer gratuitement pendant un certain temps : Admitmac

Les problèmes d'accès sont liés à une exigence de sécurité de Windows Server 2003. Ce sujet a déjà été abordé sur ce forum. Une petite recherche t'aurait amené ici


----------



## vario39 (27 Novembre 2005)

pour etre plus precis voila le topo
renouvelement de materiel
donc installation d'un serveur windows 2003 avec active directory

installation de plusieurs mac os 10.4.3 

que doit-on parametrer dans l'os 10 pour etre identifier dans active directory ?

sinon le lien pour ta procedure ne fonctionne pas peux-tu le remettre

merci pour les infos


----------



## Lastrada (27 Novembre 2005)

vario39 a dit:
			
		

> installation de plusieurs mac  os *10.4.3*


C'est cette information dont j'avais besoin  (et qui change tout) avec la version  *10.4.3 (Tiger donc)* normalement, tu peux accèder de ton Mac à ta machine sous Serveur 2003 sans autre chose qu'un nom et d'un mot de passe utilisateur "Windows" déclaré dans Active Directory.
Pour te connecter, je te renvois plus haut sur le paragraphe qui commence par " [...]* Si c'est Tiger, avec la dernière version 10.4.3 [...]"


			
				vario39 a dit:
			
		

> Que doit-on parametrer dans l'os 10 pour etre identifier dans active directory ?


Dans OS X 10.4.3, normalement rien si tu veux simplement que tes Macs aient accès à ta machine serveur. Il suffit de se connecter via le protocole Samba, comme je viens de le dire.

Puis je te demander le but que tu poursuis en voulant _identifier_ tes machines ? éviter la connexion de machines inconnues ? ce but sera atteint de fait s'il faut fournir un login et un mot de passe déclaré sur le domaine, login que les "étrangers" ne connaissent pas.

Voici quand même une piste à exploiter, si tu persiste dans ton idée : pour se déclarer sur un domaine avec active directory, il faut passer pas l'utilitaire "Format de répertoire". Dans Spotlight (Pomme+barre d'espace), tape "Format de répertoire" et lance le ( clique dessus) :







Sélectionne la ligne "Active Directory" et clique sur "Configurer" (développe les options en cliquant sur la flêche bleue qui pointe vers le bas)





Pour les paramêtres, je pense qu'il faudra renseigner le nom complet du domaine Windows et un nom de compte d'utilisateur habilité à rejoindre le dit domaine... mais c'est un peu pifométrique. Encore une fois, je n'ai pas trop creusé cette voie, puisque je n'en ai pas eu besoin. Si tu cherches et que tu trouves les paramètres précis à renseigner, hop un petit post ici sur la manip sera peut être utile à d'autres 



			
				vario39 a dit:
			
		

> sinon le lien pour ta procedure ne fonctionne pas peux-tu le remettre



Maintenant que je sais que tu n'utilise pas de version antérieure à 10.4.3, ces liens n'ont plus d'intérêt par rapport à ta problèmatique. Voici quand même le lien vers le sujet auquel je pensais.



			
				vario39 a dit:
			
		

> merci pour les infos



Je t'en prie,  c'est une des raisons d'être de ce forum : s'entraider.  *Toutefois*, avant de créer un nouveau sujet, il vaut mieux toujours utiliser la fonction de recherche. Dans le cas contraire, les mêmes sujets sont régulièrement réabordés inutilement.


----------

